# Fresh Water Clams



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Does anyone keep them in their tank? My LFS has them along with a bunch of other weird stuff like mini fluke and albino lobsters... The clams look really cool and from what my knowledge of what clams do they should filter the water. Anyone have any info that would help me in my decision?


----------



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

I wanted them, but I was told they're nearly impossible to keep alive more than a few months, and if they decide to spawn their babies will latch onto fish like a parasite. But I'm pretty sure that was just the specific species I was looking into, so yours may be different.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

idk what species the ones i was looking at are but like i said this LFS had some pretty weird stuff. If there is any chance that they will harm my fish i want nothing to do with them


----------



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

Perhaps ask them what species they have and then research yourself? You'll probably get better answers that way.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

The young clams are parisitic but most are specific to a species of fish or several species.


----------

